# Euroleague 2003



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

With the pre-season underway, any thoughts on who will win it all this year? I feel that Barcelona and CSKA both have good chances to win it this season, and I think a few un-expected teams will suprise everyone. Also, any thoughts about MVP? Any young players you think will shine? I would appreciate any comment on the subject. Let's go Maccabi Tel Aviv! Also, does anyone know the current odds? I'm not interested in betting, but I am curious as to what they are. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Barcelona will stay he same ( i think) the only change is Ilievski instead of Jasikevicius... Valencia is coming in league as a Uleb-cup winner, Benneton, Olympiakos and Panathinaikos improved since the last season, but the biggest favorite for me would be Maccabi Tel Aviv- finalfour is in Tel Aviv- and that's why they are collecting a team capable of winning it all- they odds are big.
Cibona improved a lot this year( Scoonie Penn, Bagaric, Zizic, Golemac...) - they probably won't be in final four- but they 'll be very close...
... The young player that will shine is imo Markoishvili 6'5 sg from Benneton.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Nah , JR Holden will shine for sure  

i personally believe that cska will come out a lot stronger, they signed some players who only want to win the euroleague. So they are definately motivated to finally winning this thing.
Malaga will be strong too, cause they got one the best centers around vic so , we'll have to wait for game 1 to see. I'm definately flying down to malaga for game 2. Wouldn't miss it for the world, and maybe i'll see the fans of maccabi in tel aviv with the final four.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Pay attention to Skipper Bologna ... it's an incredible "dirty dozen" of young NBA prospects (Delfino,Vujanic, Mottola) and some great "veterans" (Pozzecco,Basile) .


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Barcelona will stay he same ( i think) the only change is Ilievski instead of Jasikevicius... Valencia is coming in league as a Uleb-cup winner, Benneton, Olympiakos and Panathinaikos improved since the last season, but the biggest favorite for me would be Maccabi Tel Aviv- finalfour is in Tel Aviv- and that's why they are collecting a team capable of winning it all- they odds are big.
> Cibona improved a lot this year( Scoonie Penn, Bagaric, Zizic, Golemac...) - they probably won't be in final four- but they 'll be very close...
> ... The young player that will shine is imo Markoishvili 6'5 sg from Benneton.


It's still too early to tell and I really do think any team can win. Barcelona is of course a favorite but they will miss Jasikevicius.
Macabi is definitely a candidate if they make it to the F4 since it's in Tel Aviv.

Olympiakos and Panathinaikos didn't really go. Panathinaikos let last years MVP go because he couldn't get along with Obradovic and replaced him with more physical players like Kenyon Jones, Batiste and Papanikolaou.
Olympiakos added a lot of perimeter scorers but we still don't have a ver good front court. Last year our front court was DeMiguel who is 2.02 and Johnson who is 2.04, this year unless we sign a decent big man it's going to be even shorter with Sklavos who is 2.00 and Jurak who is 2.02


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Zalgiris is also going to be killer... But I think that Benneton has a good chance to win. They have been close the last couple of years and, of course, last year as well. This year they're even stronger. They just might take it, but yes, we have to count on Maccabi- they've already started working to come to the final 4. They even canceled playing in the Adriatic league so that they can concentrate on reaching the F4. And in front of their home crowd, they're gonna be tough to beat. :yes:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> It's still too early to tell and I really do think any team can win.


I know it is too early, It's just my big mouth talking! 


> this year unless we sign a decent big man it's going to be even shorter with Sklavos who is 2.00 and Jurak who is 2.02


Jurak is 204, not much of a difference but anyway... didn't you sign Wolkowsky or someone? you did improved since last year, because last year (i'm sorry) your game consisted from two american "Icandoitallbymyself" players... and you beated Olimpija twice... :upset: this year you gained Liadelis (unpredictable), Diamantopoulos and Gorenc (executor) and I think you will love Jurak- first i must warn you He makes a stupid turnovers at most inappropriate times, but brings it back with his passion, he is one of the biggest fighters I've ever seen.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

We signed Alton Ford who played for Phoenix last year but he was postponing his arrival to Slovenia where the team is training and Subotic asked the president to release him.

We haven't signed anyone yet. Subotic is interested in Cherokee Parks but nothing has happened yet.


----------

